# Ridge Tahoe best building?



## bchill (Jul 8, 2017)

We're going to Lake Tahoe on September 22nd through an II Accommodation Certificate for a 2 bedroom at the Ridge Tahoe.  Can anyone suggest the best unit/building to request? Do any of the units have balconies? I'm also worried that there is no AC.  Will the rooms be hot?

Our second week will be at the Beachcomber Inn, Unit E.  Any suggestions about things to do and see would be appreciated  We're in our 60's and good shape!
Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jul 8, 2017)

We like the Naegle Building  because each unit has a deck(balcony) with its own barbq.  There are many things to do in Tahoe. Some of our favorites:  a boat tour of the lake, picnic & hike at Camp Richardson, a car trip to the old west town of Virginia City, a car trip around the lake stopping at all the overlooks.   If you are lucky the salmon will be spawning in Taylor Creek & the bears will be coming in to feast on them.  That usually happens about the first week in October.  To be able to stand 50 feet from a bear while it is feasting on salmon is quite the thrill.  As to the lack of air conditioning, the unit might get warm during the day but the nights in the area are cool.


----------



## CO skier (Jul 8, 2017)

A valley view unit in either the Tower or the Plaza buildings will look out directly over a 2,000 ft. drop to the Carson Valley.  I think none of the Ridge Tahoe buildings have air conditioning.  Avoid the top two floors of either building and the afternoon "trade winds" on the ridge will keep things comfortable.

You definitely want to stay in the main, gated compound.  You might be limited on what you can request based on what part of The Ridge Tahoe you exchanged into.  Definitely call 7-10 days in advance to put in a unit request.

You will have access to the main compound wherever you are assigned.  If you do not get a unit in the Plaza building, your key card should still give you access.  Take the elevator to the top floor and catch the sunset over the valley or the lights of the towns below after dark.

There is easy access to some scenic hiking trails just past the tennis courts, and many more are an easy 10-15 minute drive away.  Ask the concierge for ideas.  There are racquetball courts and indoor and outdoor tennis courts onsite.  The Ridge Tahoe is a first class resort.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 8, 2017)

The three times we've exchanged into the Ridge, we didn't rely have a choice or say in what building we were assigned. They already had us pre-assigned. Twice we were in the Plaza building and once in the Terrace building. I liked the Plaza building better.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jul 9, 2017)

We call about two weeks in advance and request the Naegle (our fave) and have always received it.  Probably depends upon the time of year.


----------



## bchill (Jul 10, 2017)

bchill said:


> We're going to Lake Tahoe on September 22nd through an II Accommodation Certificate for a 2 bedroom at the Ridge Tahoe.  Can anyone suggest the best unit/building to request? Do any of the units have balconies? I'm also worried that there is no AC.  Will the rooms be hot?
> 
> Our second week will be at the Beachcomber Inn, Unit E.  Any suggestions about things to do and see would be appreciated  We're in our 60's and good shape!
> Thanks so much for any help.



Thanks everybody for the suggestions


----------



## bchill (Sep 2, 2017)

itchyfeet said:


> We like the Naegle Building  because each unit has a deck(balcony) with its own barbq.  There are many things to do in Tahoe. Some of our favorites:  a boat tour of the lake, picnic & hike at Camp Richardson, a car trip to the old west town of Virginia City, a car trip around the lake stopping at all the overlooks.   If you are lucky the salmon will be spawning in Taylor Creek & the bears will be coming in to feast on them.  That usually happens about the first week in October.  To be able to stand 50 feet from a bear while it is feasting on salmon is quite the thrill.  As to the lack of air conditioning, the unit might get warm during the day but the nights in the area are cool.


Hi again,
They have requested Naegle Bldg. No. 12 for us with valley view.  Is this a good choice?
Barbara


----------



## CO skier (Sep 2, 2017)

bchill said:


> Hi again,
> They have requested Naegle Bldg. No. 12 for us with valley view.  Is this a good choice?
> Barbara


Yes, you scored the Naegle Bldg. with the best views, imo, and one of the three best buildings in the main compound for views.

You will be quite impressed with what the II Accommodation Certificate got you.

Get there early on check-in day, or be sure to call on check-in day to confirm your unit, so they do not give it to someone else.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 2, 2017)

Is there enough activities for a week vacation in April or October? We are in our seventies.
We do very little gambling. We have been to Vegas;but not to Tahoe.


----------



## itchyfeet (Sep 2, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Is there enough activities for a week vacation in April or October? We are in our seventies.
> We do very little gambling. We have been to Vegas;but not to Tahoe.



If you have never been to Tahoe, you will find plenty to do.  I personally would choose October because it has the better weather, and the earlier in October the better.  As mentioned earlier, the bears are feeding on the salmon about this time--it is quite a thrill to watch them.  You are more likely to have snow in April than October, although it can snow any time in Tahoe.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 2, 2017)

Itchyfeet thanks for the information.


----------

